# Found proof solipsism is false from a person by the name of millerman, read below



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

1. How could the only being in the universe ever be lonely? Loneliness is the alienation of the part from the whole. If I am the whole, then I would be incapable of loneliness and thus would have no need to create anything for the purpose of relieving it.

2. Even if I was an eternally lonely being who created a Matrix-style dream-world to distract myself from my own loneliness - then the last philosophy I would ever consider would be solipsism, becuase it would remind me of exactly what I created the entire universe to forget about...so my even entertaining the idea of solipsism proves that solipsism is wrong.

http://jeff.websitetoolbox.com/post/Help-with-solipsism-please!-5085309?trail=15


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

LOZA agree the more i really think about, the more ridiculous solipsism is, it's 100% false, people who said it cant be proven false, are also wrong.. solipsism should be in a category being proven false


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

Again, again, again, again. Solipsism is NOT what we have. It is NOT a medical disorder. It is a philosophical topic.

What it means in essense is a solipsistic individual believes the world revolves around him or her. It has a pejeorative connotation of arrogance.

If someone yells at a selfish person and says, "You act as if the world revolves around you" -- well that would mean "You are such a solipsist."

Those people who feel they are the center of attention, the "center of the universe" are solipsistic.

Questioning one's existence in DP is something completely different. How someone latched onto this I have no clue. The internet is evil. Individuals here -- far too many -- diagnose themselves. That is helpful when the medical profession makes the wrong diagnosis and you can identify with what is written here and elsewhere about DP, but latching onto something that is not even discussed in ANY medical literalture/studies, etc. and personally I've never even heard it mentioned save on this Board....

well.... IMHO, people are going to be more and more confused and start focusing on yet MORE things to worry about.

We do not HAVE "solipsism" -- again, it is a philosophical discussion that has been going on for centuries long before anyone was talking about DP.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

I think the first person on here to use the word solipsism, that I recall, was Overcometheanxiety, and it's been spreading around ever since. It's the same existential thinking that's always been discussed on here, just given a trendy new name and face. The problem with calling it solipsism is that it makes it sound like it's own independent issue.

All of this solipsism and existential thinking is just directionless fear and anxiety finding the only outlet it can. People just feed into the thoughts with more fear and anxiety which justifies ruminating on them more, creating a vicious cycle.


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

Antimony said:


> I think the first person on here to use the word solipsism, that I recall, was Overcometheanxiety, and it's been spreading around ever since. It's the same existential thinking that's always been discussed on here, just given a trendy new name and face. The problem with calling it solipsism is that it makes it sound like it's own independent issue.
> 
> All of this solipsism and existential thinking is just directionless fear and anxiety finding the only outlet it can. People just feed into the thoughts with more fear and anxiety which justifies ruminating on them more, creating a vicious cycle.


you also helped me in more ways without you realizing it


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

Dreamer* said:


> Again, again, again, again. Solipsism is NOT what we have. It is NOT a medical disorder. It is a philosophical topic.
> 
> What it means in essense is a solipsistic individual believes the world revolves around him or her. It has a pejeorative connotation of arrogance.
> 
> ...


to me i don't want the thought of being arrogant nor self center, i hate that philosophy so much, it scares me for so long, i have pure o,gad,existential anxiety depression that fuel these thoughts, i become scared of being schizophrenic until i become obsessed with it, like i read symptoms of schizophrenics believing people inside the tv, i cant stop obsessing over that thought at one point, i feel it's worse than the feeling of dr/dp i had both one time.. dont judge if you never experience solipsism intense fears


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

Did I? Well that's good, I figure if I'm going to hang around the forum I might as well be productive and helpful.

The ruminating and questioning have been the first thing to go for me. They left when I started identifying the real issues in my way of living and putting all of my focus on them. DP has become a secondary issue that's just a symptom of less obvious problems I've had my whole life.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

It sounds like anxiety and obsession are the real issue, solipsism is just a name for your current obsession. Eventually you'll move onto another obsession, just like you moved away from the schizophrenia one and onto this solipsism. It's all the same issue, just different names for different phases.

Also, I'm pretty sure nearly everyone here has thought they we're becoming schizophrenic at some point, so you're far from alone on that one, if you ever thought you were.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you Antimony and Hall0912.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

Fear is a choice. You can learn to not be afraid.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, I found that too months ago. The thing is im still doubting. Because the key thing in that thread is the person saying to fight the analysis and let it fade.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been through the whole anxious thinking thing, which is what this is; don't let it having a specific name fool you into believing it's a separate issue. Everybody on this forum has had anxious thoughts to some extent, it's just some people have a harder time letting go of them then others. It was fairly easy for me because it's not in my nature to obsess over things.


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

Antimony said:


> I've been through the whole anxious thinking thing, which is what this is; don't let it having a specific name fool you into believing it's a separate issue. Everybody on this forum has had anxious thoughts to some extent, it's just some people have a harder time letting go of them t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

I think you should find something more productive and grounded in reality to focus on, that's what I did and I ended up getting over the anxious thoughts. A lot of people on here say they can't focus on anything, but what's really going on is that all of their power to focus is going into monitoring their DP symptoms and anxious thinking.

People with DP act like they have a tiger by the tail and they're afraid to just let it go.


----------

